# Angeln in Onderdijk (Wervershoof)



## Ph236 (18. September 2017)

Guten Abend zusammen,

diesen Freitag fahre ich übers Wochenende mit 2 Freund nach Holland um dort zu angeln. Ich habe bereits einige Forenbeiträge gelesen, diese sind aber leider aus 2007. Wir haben dort in einem kleinen Bungalowpark einen Bungalow direkt an einem kleinen polder am grote vliet gemietet. Unsere Zielfische wären Hecht und Zander. Ein Boot werden wir uns auch definitiv zumindest an einem der 3 Tage mieten.  Meine Frage ist nun ob dort schonmal jemand gewesen ist und mir evtl ein paar gute Tipps geben kann. Da wir das erste Mal dort oben sind kennen wir uns da nicht aus. Wäre super wenn schonmal jemand dort gewesen ist und ein paar gute Stellen kennt. 

Vielen Dank schonmal und noch einen schönen Abend. 

Schöne Grüße aus Aachen


----------



## pennfanatic (18. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Onderdijk (Wervershoof)*

Wie heisst denn der bungalowparrk? Vislust? Da war ich schon  mehrmals, aber außer brassen war da nix!


----------



## Daserge (19. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Onderdijk (Wervershoof)*

Wir fahren jedes jahr dort hoch zum fischen. Sind immer im Park Vlietlanden.

Die gegend ist zwar unter massivem Angeldruck aber es gibt dennoch eine Menge Hechte. 

Zander hatten wir in 7 jahren nicht einen. Befischen aber auch fast nur die kleinen Polder. Was ich dir raten kann ist egal ob mit Boot oder vom Ufer erstmal ein paar Kilometer von den Parks um die Groote Vliet wegzufahren, da dort der Angeldruck nicht ganz so hoch ist. 

Vom Ufer gehen Doppelblattspinner und Suspending Wobbler gut. 

Vom Boot am besten tieflaufende Wobbler fischen die knapp hinterm Boot geführt werden. Maximal 3m Schnur von der Rutenspitze zum Köder.

Sollten ihr irgendwo, gerade beim Schleppen vom Boot, Kleinfische springen sehen lohnt es sich diese Stelle etliche male zu überfahren.


----------



## Ph236 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Onderdijk (Wervershoof)*

Ja genau in dem Park sind wir! 

@Daserge vielen lieben Dank für die guten Tipps!  
Ich bin echt gespannt ob wir ein paar Hechte überlisten können in den wenigen Tagen.

Solang ein Hecht anbeißt bin ich zufrieden. Ein Zander wäre für mich eher nur ein sehr netter Beifang 
Spezielle Stellen die wir mit dem Boot oder vom Ufer aus anfahren können kennst du nicht zufällig oder? 

Viele Grüße aus Aachen.


----------



## loete1970 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Onderdijk (Wervershoof)*

Wir waren auch in (glaube ich) 2013 dort. Kann Daserge nur beipflichten und bestätigen, dass die Fänge ein gutes Stück außerhalb der Parks besser waren. Dort haben wir dann auch einige Barsche gefangen.

Wir sind auch, trotz Boot, einige Stellen mit dem Auto abgefahren, hier waren im Herbst die Hot-Spots an Wehren, Einläufen und Brücken. Sollte innerhalb kurzer Zeit nichts beißen, weiter zu der nächsten Stelle fahren.

Viel Erfolg

Dirk


----------



## Daserge (8. November 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Onderdijk (Wervershoof)*

Wir waren am Wochenende wieder vor Ort und konnten 60 Hechte bis 1m fangen.

Entgegen der Behauptung die gegend wäre totgefischt, kann ich nur sagen wenn man fleißig ist und natürlich etwas Gewasserkenntnis hat kann man dort wahre sternstunden erleben.

Die Hechte stehen meist in sehr begrenzten Gebieten die es zu finden gilt.

Wie heisst es so schön "Snoeken is Zoeken" und dies kann ich nur bestätigen. 


Uns seit diesem Jahr wissen wir nun endlich, dass dort auch mit Fischen bis 120cm zu rechnen ist, da wir zwei Muttis in einem glasklaren Polder ausmachen konnten die weit über 1m waren aber leider kein Interesse an unseren Ködern hatten.


----------

